# Some Hunts are Exciting an Some "AIN'T"



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Crawled out of bed this morning about 5:30.It was cloudy so no need to rush,so about 6:15, I was setting in my stand as it began to get light.After a few minutes I could barely make out three deer about 75 yards down my oat patch,feeding.
A little lighter and I hopefully could grow some horns on at least one,then three more images came in to view,two of my neighbors three DOGS.They spooked the deer,came by me and went home,with their MISSION ACCOMPLISHED:flame:and will be home when their masters awake to reassure them, they guarded their homestead all night long with not one intruder that trespassed.
Its not that I don;t like neighbors,its just well, you folks get the message.I just don't know how much more of this Mr Nice Guy malarkey I can keep dishing out.:help: lol EB mng fer now.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Should have been here.No Dogs but some idiot set the woods on fire.

I sure wish they had waited until Spring.

big rockpile


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

----! That woulda made me mad.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

well eddie had one of those this morning, wasnt going to bother and walked out, sat down next thing I know got a pair of eys staring at me, young one nothing I want to take but then here comes mom and sibling, so I have three deer in under five mins! wasnt going to bad then a kid next property over starts hollering for thier dog and there go the deer! doh if I wasnt such a nice guy I tell ya!!! if that continues Im going over and having a talk with someone!

today I was in my groundblind but the other day Im in the treestand and this helicopter (friend of one of the back neighbors) for one the idiot is 450 feet lower then he should be and regularly that low. he comes right over my tree and circles back around !!! a few years back I was under a pine out their and the idiot is hovering over my bait pile! 

I really wish I had a small vid camera to document some of this stuff so I could get the dnr involved!


----------



## tryinhard (Jul 19, 2007)

In the state of Missouri YOU own from the top of the ground down to the center of the earth and up to infinity. If it is the same in your state you have the right to sue for trespassing. You guys are A LOT nicer than I would be. Momma calls that being a jacks behind but sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do otherwise people will walk all over you.


----------



## dogrunner (Mar 2, 2009)

Tryinhard, is that true? I didn't think it was possible for airspace to be privately owned. Shoot in Alaska you don't even own the first inch under your surface!


----------



## mdharris68 (Sep 28, 2006)

While some hunts may not be exciting, they are all good to some extent. 

This is the first year that I have been hunting in my own back yard. I only own 4 acres. A little less than two are covered in trees and brush. There are two hedgerows that adjoin my property lines and give cover for the deer to travel through. So this year I decided that I would just stroll down there and shoot me a deer with my bow. So far I have missed one doe and two bucks. I am definitely going to need to practice more with my bow. 

Tonight the little forked horn sneaked up on me and was too close to draw the bow without spooking him and he was headed right at me. I let him get within 7-8 feet (thinking he would take a few leaps and stop to look back) so then I lifted my bow and drew. Well he did a 180 in mid air and I missed him by a mile. But talk about fun. That was a blast. 

Sunday morning I had a nice 8 pointer play the stare game with me for at least 10 minutes, just enough time for two does to come in behind me and blow my cover. I had a quartering shot at his chest or a gut shot, (a small tree even with his front leg) so I went for his chest and missed clean. May have deflected off a branch, but still a miss and now I have an arrowhead buried in a tree. That was even more fun than tonight. 

As long as these deer stay in rut, I'll get some more tries.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

mdharris68 said:


> While some hunts may not be exciting, they are all good to some extent.
> 
> This is the first year that I have been hunting in my own back yard. I only own 4 acres.


 Absolutely right.You don't need a thousand acres to hunt and kill deer on.Just a few in the right place and surrounded by woods with deer in them.Maybe plant a small foodplot and you are in a hunters paradise.I have hunted the very same stand for eleven years and I see deer almost every hunt.Plus all the other game, fox,bear,bobcat,raccoons,squirrels,rabbits and lately coyotes


----------



## mdharris68 (Sep 28, 2006)

Well, I got another couple chances tonight. A couple of bucks were chasing a doe around the neighborhood this evening. The first one stayed with the doe but this one was a little behind them and looking for them when I shot him at fifteen feet. He dropped about thirty yards away. It was nice to be able to go to the house and grab a two wheeler and strap him on and roll him home!


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

mdharris68,

Did I count 12 points on that bad boy?

Nice Buck!


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Both very nice bucks.eb


----------



## mdharris68 (Sep 28, 2006)

Yes there are twelve points, but not much mass. But he was a large bodied deer.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Very nice buck!
They seldom get that big around here


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Very nice buck!
> They seldom get that big around here


 lol,you got that right.It would take me a few years of killing bucks to even add up to all that "IVORY".


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

NC bucks certainly do not compete with some of the states that do produce the wall hangers. However, we do have a few bucks that make it all worthwhile plus I like venison. I have had a good season thus far and I would like to share the pics.


----------



## mdharris68 (Sep 28, 2006)

Nice bucks! Looks like you are having a good season so far. Is that a scale on the first one? What did he weigh?


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

You have a good eye for detail! yes, that is a scale. Both bucks weighed the same as best as I could tell, 165 lbs. The largest weight deer to date for me was 180 lbs. I keep track of how many deer that I have harvested and processed. The last buck was number 94.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Yep,they are nice bucks too.I think one reason NC's bucks don't have as big of racks are the three and a half months hunting seasons.They don't live long enough to growum.If NC can grow record book black bears, seems they should grow record book bucks as well.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> However, we do have a few bucks that make it all worthwhile plus I like venison


Nice bucks!

Seems like the biggest NC bucks all live in the Piedmont.
Down here, the sandy soil doesnt have the minerals they need for big racks, and there is more dog hunting, so they dont get to grow as old

They all taste great though


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Nice bucks!
> 
> Seems like the biggest NC bucks all live in the Piedmont.
> Down here, the sandy soil doesnt have the minerals they need for big racks, and there is more dog hunting, so they dont get to grow as old
> ...


 My FIL used to live in the piedmont and even the older full grown doe's are larger than those here in the CP.I believe its the lack of minerals too,plus too many deer and shooting every buck thats seen,my self included,which I'm letting a lot more walk now than I used to.

Which Im not knocking dog hunting,because I remember when their were no deer and if you eat any deer,a cold nose bluetick hound had to find him and bring him to you.Better not miss him either,because all the rest of the hunters,young and old,is looking forward to get their part of the meat to help feed their family.They would skin the deer all the way to the deers ears to not waist any.

When the deer was cut up,each hunter would get their part.(Ten hunters==one tenth,five hunters,one fifth)I have seen when right many hunters was in the hunt,each part was no larger than your hand.But,never once did I ever see anyone turn down their portion.We certainly don't need old blue anymore,LOL,but those were the days that gave me the fever,when every now and then, "old blue" figured it was my turn.

I wish every deer hunter,had the opportunity to hear a pack or one or two deer dogs headed their way and hear that 8 point buck that they are running,crashing the brush getting closer and might jump right on top of you any minute.And then,there he is running broadside through a clearing at fifty yards.

You throw up and notice there are no horns on the biggest doe you've ever seen.You feel kinda let down,that its a doe,but that heart thats pounding in your chest, is still swearing that bush crashing you heard, was a world record whitetail buck that just didn't show its self.

Oh well,if not today,the next time I go hunting,I'm pumped up again, when I hear those hounds,because this lying heart of mine,hear it goes, telling me this buck, is even bigger than the last one.EGGCITING? You mighty right! lol,retired dog hunter,Eddie Buck


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

EDDIE BUCK
I have a taxidermist friend that obtained a full set of age documented lower deer jaws. He collects information that he shares with a game warden. I took the lower jaw from the larger antlered buck above to him so he could tell me how old the deer was. I was surprised. It was 2 1/2 years old.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

agmantoo said:


> EDDIE BUCK
> I have a taxidermist friend that obtained a full set of age documented lower deer jaws. He collects information that he shares with a game warden. I took the lower jaw from the larger antlered buck above to him so he could tell me how old the deer was. I was surprised. It was 2 1/2 years old.


 Thats about right and its a good rack for around here.LOL,but if we let him walk,the next hunter probably won't.At least around where I live they won't,all anybody needs to see is horns and they shoot them.Theres a few clubs that have limits on horn size,but most all the private land dosen't except for a few.

I used to hunt in a club and they started trying to manage the deer to grow larger racks.Sent all the jawbones for testing and found the absolute oldest bucks were three and the rest was one and a half and two.We wouldn't let them get old enough to grow a maximum rack.I think they finally went with,must have forks over the ears.

IMO,if they would cut the season by half would help,but until the hunters are all for letting them live to grow the rack,not much else will help.:bdh:I think most of the northern states that grow massive racked bucks have,2,3 maybe 4 week seasons.We have what,3 to 4 MONTHS to make sure no horns live till next season,lol. eb


----------



## mdharris68 (Sep 28, 2006)

Our seasons are as follows;

*2009 Deer Season Dates:* 

*Youth and Disabled:* Sept.12 - Sept. 20, 2009 (Youth 16 and younger, who possess a valid deer permit, may hunt during this special deer season only while under the immediate supervision of an adult 18 or older. Any person who possesses a valid deer permit and has a permit to hunt from a vehicle pursuant to KAR 115-18-4 or a disability assistance permit issued pursuant to KAR 115-18-15 may also hunt during this season. All resident and nonresident permits are valid, and equipment restrictions designated on permits apply. Hunter orange is required.
*Muzzleloader:* Sept. 21 - Oct. 4, 2009 (The following permits may be used during this season in units specified on permit, using muzzleloader or archery equipment: resident or nonresident Muzzleloader Either-species/Either-sex Permit, resident Any-Season White-tailed Deer Permit, nonresident Muzzleloader White-tailed Deer Permit, Hunt-Own-Land Permit, Special Hunt-Own-Land Permit, Antlerless White-tailed Deer Permit, and Antlerless Either-Species Deer Permit. Hunter orange clothing is required
*Archery:* Sept. 21 - Dec. 31, 2009
*Early Firearm (DMU 19 only):* Oct. 10 - Oct.18, 2009
*Regular Firearm:* Dec. 2 - Dec. 13, 2009
*Extended Whitetail Antlerless-Only**Firearm **Whitetail:* Jan.1 - Jan.10, 2010 ( Open for Units *4, 5*, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16 and 19 only)
*Extended **Archery **Whitetail **Antlerless-Only** (DMU 19): *Jan. 4 - Jan. 31, 2010
*Special Extended Firearm Whitetail **Antlerless-Only**:* Jan.11- Jan.17, 2010 ( Open for units 7, 8 and *15 *only)
*Shooting Hours:* One-half hour before sunrise to one-half hour after sunset.
Firearms hunting around here is only fun if you can hunt in a big timber with a few others. Otherwise there are groups that will drive the roads and shoot from their trucks or else tresspass and push the deer to another property where they can shoot. Poaching with spotlights was a common thing a few years ago also. Someone was killing bucks and cutting off their horns and leaving the rest for the scavengers. But I guess that happens everywhere.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Our season here in Western NC is shorter.
I have let deer walk here but there are so many people hunting it is useless.
I have concluded that a Quality Deer Management program is 15 minutes long around here. That is how long it takes a nice young buck to walk to the adjacent farm.


----------

